# half dollar 1904



## old.s.bottles (Jul 26, 2010)

Found this guy sitting on top of the dirt pile today. I thank the rains for exposing this for me.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jul 26, 2010)

...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 26, 2010)

A little icing on the cake from the bottle gods...nice.[]


----------



## Dansalata (Jul 26, 2010)

AWESOME


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 26, 2010)

What a gift...that's really great.


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 26, 2010)

Real nice stuff there.  Keep it up.  Damn...never been that lucky.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah - that's why we're supposed to sift!


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh yeah, thanks to madpaddla for the pictures. yeah nothing too crazy, but good condition for being buried for about a hundred years. they are selling on ebay, but I can't retire from it or anything[] i also got a token thing "heads I win" on one side, "tails you lose" on the other. Has a picture on someone sitting on a chamber pot. apparently those are common but i will post pics if someone wants me too


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 27, 2010)

Please do... never saw one!


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 27, 2010)

Here are the pics of the other Ad Token he found.  Any info.  Nice finds.


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 27, 2010)

This next one isnt so good.  Sorry did take a pic when it was wet.  The embossing in the middle looked to start with a Cas...like Castoria.  I will take better pics if needed.  He found em right on top.....ahh he will tell it better....image detecting it ...woof....


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jul 28, 2010)

It sure is nice having a personal photographer take pics and post them for me...anyway here is a nice one i found on ebay, there are different variations of it so this might not be the exact same one. http://cgi.ebay.com/CASCARETS-HEADS-WIN-TAILS-YOU-LOSE-TOKEN-5063C-/270483169812?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3efa0da214


----------

